# Windows Media Player not syncing with new Eclipse mp3player



## behappy_45103 (Jun 1, 2015)

Please help! I can not figure out how to get my niece's new (just purchased today) Eclipse mp3 player to sync with my windows media player! My old Sansa clip syncs fine, but the new Eclipse will not. I'm not too computer savvy, so any simplified advice would be a huge help! Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Most MP3 players allow for you to move music directly to the player. You should be able to access it as if you would a flash drive.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF, this is what MS gives as instructions Sync your digital media to a portable device - Windows Help
Page 7 here also has some instructions http://s3.amazonaws.com/szmanuals/1871ef00b98ba67ca60acf40b73e5749


----------



## behappy_45103 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you. When I follow the directions to a 'T', here's what happens. I open media player, turn on device, and plug it in. Nothing happens in media player. I push 'sync'. Nothing. Nada. The upper corner just says 'connect device'. When I go to 'computer', it shows removable device in J: . I can open it from there, but it still won't sync. What am I doing wrong??


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please see the thread here it has some suggestions Windows Media Player wont recognize my mp3 player. - Microsoft Community


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Have you tried uninstalling the MP3 player in device manager, disconnect, reconnect, and reinstalling to ensure the proper drivers are installed. On the other hand, the eclipse MP3 player is definitely compatible with windows.


----------

